# Forum > News > Contests >  Level 30 EU East League of Legends Account Giveaway

## Confucius

The Winner Is
Freefall552, chosen by random number generation. 

Hello everyone, welcome to my second contest thread! In this contest I will be giving a level 30 EU East LoL account. Here are the details of the account. 

Riot Points: 87
Influence Points: 5493
Rank: 1524 5v5

Champions:


Runes:


How do you win this account? All you have to do is post with why you should have this account, the winner will be chosen both by random number and by Confucius's opinion on post quality. If you have any questions about the account you can post here. You are allowed to post as many times as you want, the winner will be announced here on May 15th. 

The winner will receive the username and password to this account (all that is needed to change password and email), I am not the original account owner, however I do know the person who is (they gave me the account). 

Winner

Will be chosen 4 PM GMT -6 May 15th

----------


## Freefall552

Because I'm terribly bored and I won't be able to afford diablo 3 on release.

----------


## Harambeqt

Because I gave away mine to a friend and now I'm planning on returning to league of legends.  :Smile:

----------


## pm234

Because mine got banned some days ago when i just wanted to try out the mastery exploit(didn't even abuse it) and i love this game and would take care of the account.

----------


## Akilleez

Because I JUST got my girlfriend into gaming and she just started playing with me on my LoL Account in USA so I'm stuck with sucking it up with her until she gets a bit better :]

And so I can play games against Athene and donate money FOR DEM KIDZ

----------


## cgbcody

because I would like to play the game without wasting a bunch of time in the beginning like I always do.

----------


## Sephiroth

I have been trying to get into LoL more competitively, but the more intense competition is in the US so this would benefit me being able to swap over rather then grind up this character that I have been

----------


## MouseSocks

You told us to post why. That's why. :3

----------


## gamefreakzzz

*Hi i just got into league of legends not too long ago(i was playing dota). But as a low lv player, i have to deal with alot of noob teammate who feed, afk...this really ruin my lol experiment. I want to try to play as a lv 30 player with high elos like you so i could experiment how fun league of legends can be. Send me a pm through the forum or pm me in league of legends, my ing is tiggerXD. Thanks you.*

----------


## tcslasher20

Hello, I'm interested in the account. It's my birthday on the 15th, and that is why I would like to get it. A present given to me by luck would be most pleasent. Most pleasent, indeed. Thank you and best of luck!  :Smile:

----------


## Folien97

Good to see that you're giving it away to Confusius  :Smile:  Best of luck to all of you

----------


## Synrithh

I've never played Leage of Legends, and I rarely like RTS games, but it would be cool to try it out and give it a chance!

----------


## smusen

Been playing LoL for a while now, over 1½year I think and I really enjoy it, but my biggest problem is I have a lot of friends on EUW but at the same time tons on EUE, would be awesome being able to play with all my friends without having to level a new account.

----------


## Confucius

> Been playing LoL for a while now, over 1½year I think and I really enjoy it, but my biggest problem is I have a lot of friends on EUW but at the same time tons on EUE, would be awesome being able to play with all my friends without having to level a new account.


:P You know you can transfer your EU account between EU West and EU East, at least I think you can; I know nothing about LoL.

----------


## Eilla

never played the game but i would like to give it a chance

----------


## Voar

Because I really want to be able to play with my little brother but the low hero availability of a new account doesnt work for me (Old DotA player)

----------


## thefallen1one

I think I should get it because...


I have recently started a Panda farm. As in I, coach these pandas how to use a plow, ride a horse, and even how to sew clothing using a good ole' fashion pedal seweing machine. Than, eventually when they mature enough I take them into the big city where we perform classical musicals of common well known Hip-hop/dubstep remixes. It's very intense. 

Also, I recently taught our top Panda, Jimmy Vo-Vo, all about League of legends. Sadly he needs a higher level account to be able to play with the big boys and I. Jimmy Vo-vo is your average panda, except the fact he plays WoW and dota2 religiously. I told him all about LoL and how he should get into it. He is at that block in his life where he feels it's stupid to re-level a new account to play a new game with his friends.


Thus is why I feel I... No, Jimmy, Deserves this account.



The Infamous Jimmy Vo-vo, falling asleep attempting to level a new LOL account.

Confucius, do not make this panda any more sad.

----------


## gsak191

..to give it ot my girlfriend ! Please i can't play more normals with lvl12's !!!!

----------


## smusen

> :P You know you can transfer your EU account between EU West and EU East, at least I think you can; I know nothing about LoL.


Yes you can, but it cost RP (Witch you get from real money) Would be a lot of money if I had to xfer my account a few times a week or more to play with one group of people  :Smile:

----------


## Akilleez

Because I JUST got my girlfriend into gaming and she just started playing with me on my LoL Account in USA so I'm stuck with sucking it up with her until she gets a bit better :]

And so I can play games against Athene and donate money FOR DEM KIDZ

----------


## vallismall

Because I'm fabolous.

----------


## Folien97

Omg that was the saddest thing I've ever read, +rep.

----------


## natt_

I want the account lol, lol.

----------


## Akilleez

I feel I should get the account because I'm showing more interest in it than most ;D

AND because I want to play with my girlfriend and not have to re-purchase champions.

I could also P2P with Athene and donate FOR DEM KIDZ

----------


## Narudan



----------


## Nyarly

I should have this account because i see no reason why i shouldn't.

Oblig pic

----------


## phantom325

so i can trade it for something cool, like your soul confuc.

----------


## justas008

I'd really want it because i lol is the best game ever but i dont have much time to play so i cant buy those 6300 ip champions but i love some of em like lee sin.But i dont have enough ip for em and i can't buy rp because i'm only 16

----------


## Killsomecero

Because I love league and I hate leveling to 30 and want to play ranked for once instead of playing with afks every other match in blind/draft pick.
I also can't buy D3 or GW2 till xmas.
Sometimes i want to cut myself when im playing with monkeys

"hey lets call mia when they got an ace"

----------


## Xel

Because DotA is getting boring but getting to some good LoL matches would require some long periods of gameplay (if started from scratch)

----------


## Yoshimoto

I'd love to have this because my brother lives in Paris and I live in Australia, everytime he wants to play LoL with me, he has to make a level 1 account on NA servers with no runes or characters and it makes him sad. If I have this account, we will be able to play together.

Please reunite me and my brother through gaming </3.

x

----------


## Ociex

Hi my name's Robin.

I would like to win because.

I live in sweden, i just got my sister to play "lives in uk". 
I play mostly on EU-W "perfect for uk", but i'd like to play on EU-E.
As it would help with certain things like, get better ping with friends actually from sweden.
Or give this account to my sister so that i can play with better ping and she with me.

I stumbled across this thread and found it very interesting seeing you doing such a thing for a stranger.
I'am a very competetive player, and love to have my sister with me in ranked and such.

I hope you read this simple post, and think that this is what is enought.
To actually be giving me this gift.
Now i hope that my sister and me can play again without lag, and to give her this opportunity.
So that she get's enough interested in playing alot.

I hope that this is it.
And best of wishes to all you others that compete about this account.

Peace out, this is Ociex calling out.



Ps. That's my sister in the middle (Proud brother)

----------


## Akilleez

I want this to play with my gf, play against Athene, and reward myself for getting A's on my exams at the uni!!!!

<3

----------


## MihaiRelu

Becouse all my friends play it and I would like to join them but I don't have time to level the account to level 30 or to farm champions and runes becouse this year I have my graduation exam.

----------


## Ociex

Many people obvious wants this haha ^^

*Holding thumps*

BTW is there anyone who knows how to change the profile picture?

----------


## Akilleez

Because I JUST got my girlfriend into gaming and she just started playing with me on my LoL Account in USA so I'm stuck with sucking it up with her until she gets a bit better :] (She lives in D.C.; I'm going to visit her tomorrow, so it is the perfect timing!)

And so I can play games against Athene and donate money FOR DEM KIDZ

I also am a poor, starving college student who can't afford Diablo III (unfortunately ;{) and who can't afford to buy many heroes in LoL.

This would be the best gift for me after getting all A's on my just finished semester at the uni as well!

----------


## eXe88

nice from you to give account  :Smile:

----------


## thefallen1one

Well, I tried. Grats to the winner!

----------

